# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Busta Paga - Ferie, ROL, EX Fest, dubbi

## DoCMeC

Salve a tutti,
avrei un paio di perplessità sulla busta paga che ho allegato, in merito soprattutto alla parte dei RATEI.
Da quanto capisco, in totale (dal periodo di assunzione a novembre 2011 data della busta) ho accumulato di ferie 67.179h, di ROL 21.833h e di EX festività 13.436h. Ora secondo la busta ho goduto di 20 ore di ferie e 4 ore ROL. Rimanendo quindi un saldo in ore di 47.179, 17.833 e 13.436 ore.
Domande:
1- Perchè avrei goduto di 20h FERIE e di 4h di ROL? Dalla busta si vede chiaramente che ho richiesto solo 8h.
2- Come con le 8 ore ferie richiste che mi vengono percepite con un importo di 8.9 euro/h, i goduti di 20h FERIE e di 4h di ROL li hanno "trasformati" in euro (24h * 8.9 = 214 euro) sommandoli a quanto già percepisco in busta? E dove lo specifica? Lo stanno ripetendo in ogni busta ma non riesco a capire di come ne godo...
3- Le ore totali di ferie sono date dalla somma del saldo di FERIE, ROL e EX FEST.? In quanto le caselle ferie spettanti, godute e residue risultano completamente vuote.
4- Perchè tendono a farmi godore queste ferie non aggiungendole di volta in volta al saldo totale? In pratica perchè tendo ad non far superare le 61 ore di ferie all'anno?
5- RES. AP.= ferie o permessi maturati al 31/12 precedente la busta di riferimento e non fruiti. Ma ne posso usufruire nel senso vanno a sommarsi al SALDO? 
scusate la lollaggine delle domande ma ho iniziato a lavorare da poco e anche se ho cercato di documentarmi su internet devo dire che la cosa è più complessa di quanto immaginassi.
Cmq grazie mille per l'attenzione e per eventuali chiarimenti.
1 saluto

----------


## Stefano P.

Azzardo, sono un praticante, conosco bene solo il software di paghe che utilizzo in studio.  
Quelle indicate possono essere il "totale delle ferie godute". 20 ore di ferie godute dall'inizio dell'anno. Se prendi la busta del mese precedente dovresti leggervi 12 ore di ferie godute (cioè 20 -8). 
Le ore di ROL alla stessa maniera possono non riferirsi al mese di Novembre. Quante ore di ROL hai fatto da quando hai iniziato a lavorare per questa azienda? 
Non comprendo la lamentela sui ROL goduti, spiegati meglio. Li hai goduti ma non trovi una voce specifica sul cedolino? Noi in studio la inseriamo, ma se non viene inserita viene comunque conteggiata stanne certo, lo noti anche dai totali dei ROL goduti di cui abbiamo parlato prima. Noi abbiamo la (secondo me giusta) abitudine di consegnare anche ai dipendenti i cedolini con tanto di calendario in modo che possano orientarsi con più facilità nella lettura del cedolino. 
Rol, Ferie, permessi per ex festività sono calcolati in ore ma sono separati tra loro. I conteggi li trovi a metà busta a fianco del Saldo. 
Non vedo ratei relativi all'anno precedente, sei stato assunto di recente hai anche detto... normale che manchino. 
Se hai voglia di spiegarti con più chiarezza posso darti un ulteriore aiuto!

----------


## Lusi1980

> Salve a tutti,
> avrei un paio di perplessità sulla busta paga che ho allegato, in merito soprattutto alla parte dei RATEI.
> Da quanto capisco, in totale (dal periodo di assunzione a novembre 2011 data della busta) ho accumulato di ferie 67.179h, di ROL 21.833h e di EX festività 13.436h. Ora secondo la busta ho goduto di 20 ore di ferie e 4 ore ROL. Rimanendo quindi un saldo in ore di 47.179, 17.833 e 13.436 ore.
> Domande:
> 1- Perchè avrei goduto di 20h FERIE e di 4h di ROL? Dalla busta si vede chiaramente che ho richiesto solo 8h.
> 2- Come con le 8 ore ferie richiste che mi vengono percepite con un importo di 8.9 euro/h, i goduti di 20h FERIE e di 4h di ROL li hanno "trasformati" in euro (24h * 8.9 = 214 euro) sommandoli a quanto già percepisco in busta? E dove lo specifica? Lo stanno ripetendo in ogni busta ma non riesco a capire di come ne godo...
> 3- Le ore totali di ferie sono date dalla somma del saldo di FERIE, ROL e EX FEST.? In quanto le caselle ferie spettanti, godute e residue risultano completamente vuote.
> 4- Perchè tendono a farmi godore queste ferie non aggiungendole di volta in volta al saldo totale? In pratica perchè tendo ad non far superare le 61 ore di ferie all'anno?
> 5- RES. AP.= ferie o permessi maturati al 31/12 precedente la busta di riferimento e non fruiti. Ma ne posso usufruire nel senso vanno a sommarsi al SALDO? 
> ...

  Sei stato assunto a luglio 2011 se non sbaglio quindi nelle voci Res.AP non puoi avere nessuna ora, prova a vedere invece sulle buste di gennaio o febbraio 2012 vedrai che su quelle avrai riportato le ore non usufruite a dicembre 2011.
Sulla voce Goduto, vengono sommate le ore che fai via via ogni mese, in novembre hai goduto di 8 ore di ferie, nei mesi precedente ne avrai fatte altre, controlla fai le somme e vedi che le ore tornino.
Il totale delle ore da godere viene dato dalla somma dei saldi.
La tua paga è oraria quindi ogni ora di retribuzione di festività di ferie e di ROL etc viene moltiplicata sempre per la quota oraria
Anche le altre ore che dici di aver goduto nelle precedenti buste sono state moltiplicate sempre per la quota oraria
Se non ti tornano le ore di ferie e permesso che hai preso segnati in un calendario quando ne usufruisci in modo da avere un riscontro con le presenze dell'azienda
Spero di esserti stata utile anche io

----------

